# Outside My Window, I See...



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2014)

A green field of corn, as high as an elephants thighs, and behind it a hill of green grass with the cows contentedly having breakfast and enjoying the refreshing shower and break from the heat.  Above it all the grey sky...just itchin' to turn blue!


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 14, 2014)

A wattle tree. This is what it will look like soon.
The buds are still developing


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 14, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> A wattle tree. This is what it will look like soon.
> The buds are still developing
> 
> View attachment 8494


Warrigal, i love the picture of your tree !  It is beautiful, such a pretty green. But I am bamboozled...... please tell me what is a WATTLE ???


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2014)

*“*Round as a sun is the golden tree.
Its honey dust sifts down among the light
to cover me…

…Lock your branches around me, tree;
let the harsh wooden scales of bark enclose me.
Take me into your life and smother me with blossom
till my feet are cool in the earth
and my hair is long in the wind;
till I am a golden tree spinning the sunlight.

Strong as the sun is the golden tree
that gives and says nothing,
that takes and knows nothing;
but I am stronger than the sun; I am a child.
The tree I am laying beneath is the tree of my heart…”


From “_Child and Wattle-Tree_” by Judith Wright


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 14, 2014)

Believe it or not....
A Falcon 9 rocket carrying 6 private satellites just lifted off from Cape Canaveral  at 11:15 this morning then I ran outside to see the rest of its flight.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 14, 2014)

My Crepe Myrtle trees blooming like crazy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 14, 2014)

Outside my window I see ...

A strung-out coke dealer and a junkie or three
A collarless dog chewing on a dead bird
And a guy stealing cable 
He's SUCH a big nerd!

I see a white cop car
With lights flashing red
And just down the street
A homeless guy's dead

I see little kids 
Riding bikes that they've stole
And the old-aged couples
Surviving on the dole

The welfare family
That lives up the street
Just bought a new flat-screen -
I guess it's their treat

The Domino's truck
Comes around here non-stop
Guess it's no big thing
To pay $9 a pop.

The gutters have garbage
The sewers all smell
And that's what I see from my window -
Some Hell.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2014)

:clap: I salute you sir. Very nice.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jul 14, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> A green field of corn, as high as an elephants thighs, and behind it a hill of green grass with the cows contentedly having breakfast and enjoying the refreshing shower and break from the heat.  Above it all the grey sky...just itchin' to turn blue!



That's a beautiful, poetic description of what you see!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> My Crepe Myrtle trees blooming like crazy.












SifuPhil said:


> Outside my window I see ...
> 
> A strung-out coke dealer and a junkie or three
> A collarless dog chewing on a dead bird
> ...




Brilliant!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2014)

A pear thief.


----------



## CPA-Kim (Jul 14, 2014)

Taken from my Florida room


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2014)

Good morning!
View attachment 8518


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2014)

A squirrel...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## taffboy (Jul 16, 2014)

A  lawn and a big copper beach tree .


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 16, 2014)

Hummingbirds, butterflies, impatiens, Stella d'Oro lilies, blue/purple/pink/yellow torenia, yellow celosia, vinca, geraniums, coleus, guara, purple salvia, balloon flowers, red and yellow knockout roses, gardenias, caladiums, dianthus, zinnias, bachelor buttons, yellow lantana, hydrangea, pentas, verbena and a butterfly bush. Along with those, the foliage left from iris, glads, daylilies and Asiatic lilies that are done blooming. There are some squirrels out there and every now and then a chipmunk.


----------



## taffboy (Jul 16, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Hummingbirds, butterflies, impatiens, Stella d'Oro lilies, blue/purple/pink/yellow torenia, yellow celosia, vinca, geraniums, coleus, guara, purple salvia, balloon flowers, red and yellow knockout roses, gardenias, caladiums, dianthus, zinnias, bachelor buttons, yellow lantana, hydrangea, pentas, verbena and a butterfly bush. Along with those, the foliage left from iris, glads, daylilies and Asiatic lilies that are done blooming. There are some squirrels out there and every now and then a chipmunk.


Sounds like heaven to me.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 16, 2014)

On a_ rare _cool July day in the South, it's absolutely heaven, taffboy!


----------



## taffboy (Jul 16, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> On a_ rare _cool July day in the South, it's absolutely heaven, taffboy!


It's sounds like everything I thought  it to be.


----------



## Ina (Jul 16, 2014)

I see my 10X14 hen house with the chickens scratching in their yard, and just past that there is a donkey that brays at all hours. The donkey chases the ducks to the far side of the pond, or they perch on the floating platform. This year we decided to let the neighbor graze two horses and a colt in the back three acres, since we aren't growing vegetables anymore. All of this makes for hours of entertainment.:wave:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 16, 2014)

View from my village.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 16, 2014)

Capt...how serene! Just what I need to make my "eld" complete. Sigh.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 17, 2014)

And did I mention the black-eyed Susans, Mexican heather and angelonia? Two big magnolia trees, lots of oaks and other hardwoods and many, many Georgia pines, and apple tree, a peach tree, a Rose of Sharon and two crape myrtles, one pink/one white. It's a big yard (corner house of a cul de sac) so we have a big flower garden. I spent yesterday and this morning weeding, but tomorrow it's back to real life and...gasp...work. Work!


----------



## Shirley (Jul 17, 2014)

[h=2]Outside My Window, I See...[/h]Bluebirds so pretty to me.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2014)

Shirley said:


> *Outside My Window, I See...*
> 
> Bluebirds so pretty to me.
> 
> View attachment 8535



They really are fun to watch!  They have the best press agent too!


----------



## Rainee (Jul 18, 2014)

I see a flock of these rainbow lorrikeets squabbling over their breakfast.. Lorrikeets oatmeal.. from health shop.. they love it .
and often when its raining they are hungry..


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)

Is this your window?

View attachment 8666


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 26, 2014)

From my deck off my coastal condo. Same view from within.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> From my deck off my coastal condo. Same view from within.



Now THAT'S a view with a room!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2014)

Great view there Bullie!!  :sunglass:


----------



## happy (Jul 26, 2014)

An outside, neighbor's cat, a rabbit, a box dove, red cardinal, an owl and black birds. Even a woodpecker from time to time.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2014)

Trees, sidewalks, someone walking a dog and other condos


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 16, 2014)

What's outside YOUR Window???

View attachment 9680


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 16, 2014)

The neighbor`s darn pony again. I think they let him out to roam when they`re low on feed.He`s been out for 3 days now. We keep some feed in a wheelbarrow near our donkey so we don`t have to go back and forth to the barn so much, but the pony ends up eating it all-I just know he`s going to get sick one of these days. We keep a bucket of apples from a friend`s tree there too so he eats those as well.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2014)

My garden, lawns, trees, fencing, wood pigeons, collared doves, magpies, Robins... and silence


----------



## Michael. (Sep 17, 2014)

Views from our Sunroom taken this morning.
.





.​


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 17, 2014)

Very nice Michael!  Is that a "rain-bow" Sumac?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 17, 2014)

Ooooo! Pretty, Michael!

I see sunshine outside my window. Yay. Was about fed up with overcast sky.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 17, 2014)

Beautiful pictures, everybody!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 17, 2014)

Beautiful pictures, everybody!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2014)

Is that right outside your window Shirley? How lovely..


----------



## Michael. (Sep 18, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Very nice Michael!  Is that a "rain-bow" Sumac?




I believe it is a "Staghorn Sumac" ?

I have to admit I am not an expert on this particular tree.

Many of our neighbours have asked me for a cutting but they failed to make it grow.

It does very well in our garden.

Here is a shot of the amazing cones.

.


.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

Michael. said:


> I believe it is a "Staghorn Sumac" ?
> 
> I have to admit I am not an expert on this particular tree.
> 
> ...


WOW! That is spectacular!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 18, 2014)

Can't see much today, it's foggy.  On a good day, here is the view of the village from our window.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 18, 2014)

I love the view Capt Lightning. Very nice.

Outside my window just a moment ago I took this.

View attachment 9724


----------



## drifter (Sep 18, 2014)

From my office in No. 2 bedroom, I look out over my back yard. Bermuda grass, mowed twice a month, a stand of bamboo in one corner of the yard along the back fenc. A large pine tree this side of the bamboo against the west fence. Beynd my backfence is a wilderness area, a mass of shades of green. Up closer to the house is a cellar and there is a Webber gas grille I have had since the middle eighties. Across athe way toward athe other corner pompass grass grows and is an attractive contrast to the bamboo on the other side. Up closer to the house is a small flower bed that attracts bees and butterflies and an occasional humming bird. Rain or shine it is an attractive place.

The front looks out on my neighbors and I see them coming and going to work or to shop. I don't get out much  biut depend on your adventures to keep me company.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 18, 2014)

I live opposite an old church, and there are lots of 'assorted ' trees all around it which is home to a large rook population. It's quite a sight in the evening when they all come home to roost [and a racket, noise-wise as well.]A lot of the trees are evergreens and look lovely when we have snow in Winter.At this time of year, the owls are very vocal in the evenings and nightime, a few barn owls but mainly tawny owls here.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

I finished hanging our new porch swing today, and while hanging gave it a second coat of sealer.  ....I just held the brush still...and swung the swing back and forth...repeat! 

View attachment 9726


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2014)

We have two giant "bonsai" pine trees that are in the Senior class, that I have been pruning and fertilizing lately.  There were three, but one bit the dust some years back.  They have both male and female pine cones on each tree. (Something new, that I learned). The large pine cone is the female, and the smaller one is the male. 
View attachment 10158
View attachment 10161
View attachment 10162


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 4, 2014)

MY husband has put a ledge outside our enclosed porch window where he puts feed. and a decorative crabapple grows in front of that. So from the front porch I watch the Cardinals, Woodpeckers, Dove, Sparrows and others arrive and go at different times not 3 ft. from my face. From the Living Room Window I see my beautiful Smoke Tree given to me as a birthday present several years ago from my daughter.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 26, 2014)

*Phil, The Thankful Squirrel*

Yesterday, I saw Phil, the squirrel having a feast on an ear of corn, before it it's cut down.  His name should be called Fill!

View attachment 10642

View attachment 10643


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 26, 2014)

Great pic from everyone! I love to look at all the serene shots of nature! and to learn a teeny bit about your lives.


----------

